# First Clutch of Auratus Eggs, 3 fertile



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

It's been a while since last posting, and I think my Auratus were about 4 mos old then. I was tricked, I thought they were calling, then I thought it was a cricket, but I later came to find out it was the firebelly toad that was calling!

All that aside, I finally got my first clutch of eggs, from my 8 month old frogs. I got 3 fertile ones, but one has since died. Here's how they look now:










The cloudy egg above/left of the other two embryos seems like it's now dead. It used to have a wiggling embryo in it, now there's no movement, and the egg is cloudy.

Any advice? Exactly when do I cover them with water? Should I take out the cloudy egg, or the other apparently non-fertile eggs or the good ones?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

I wouldn't worry too much about it. You may get several clutches of eggs from a new pair before you get any viable tads. However, you can seperate the bad eggs from the good ones and remove the bad simply by using a spoon or some other utensile. Also put a little water containing two drops of methylene blue to a gallon of water in the dish with the eggs. It doesn't take much. Just touching the eggs to keep them hydrated. Also check your adults vit. and mineral regimen to make sure they are as healthy and robust as they can be during breeding. Don't give up. They will get it right and you will have many tads.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I check my eggs daily to make sure the dishes have water in them that just barely touches the sides of the eggs...not covering them.

You can also mist them lightly every day as well.

I use aged tap, but you can use springwater as well. I would not use distilled or RO water though...

Congrats,Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, my first embryos have died. However, on a good note, I just found another clutch of eggs. I haven't counted them, just saw them in the cocohut, and figured I'd let them be a while.

I've read here that it can take a while before the new parents "get it right". Does that mean that if I got embryos out of the clutch, it might still be something related to the parents causing them to die, or is it my husbandry, since the eggs were fertile enough to develop into embryos?

Off to read more "how to raise up babies" posts!


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

It can still be the parents. Just make sure you are keeping temps good and using current supplements.


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

Next clutch is looking good. Looks like 7 of 8 are developing well. The last is looking a little yucky. Here's hoping those 7 make it!!!


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

*3rd clutch, and one might make it this time!*

Well, after one failed clutch and one fried clutch (kept the eggs near my snake racks, friend watched the house while we were away, mishap with the heater, thankfully only the eggs were lost, snakes are ok), it looks like this third clutch is producing at least one embryo, possibly two, that will make it out of the egg! I know it isn't much to the experienced keepers but it's so exciting to me as a "noob"!!!

I've been nurturing a planted but empty viv for quite some time now, looking forward to finally putting some froglets in it. I really hope I'll be having an occupant or two in the near future!!!


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

Not to jinx it, but after about 4-5 clutches, I finally have a few tads that look like they have a good shot at making it!!!

I have one nice chubby one, and a few that are one or two clutches behind that one. I know anything can happen, but it would be SO nice to finally see my "grandbabies", LOL.

If any live to pop legs, I'll post some pics!


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey that's good, persistence is key! I had 2/6 of my first clutch became viable embryos, but they died after 13 days (I was very sad). I'm 3/3 with my second clutch but they're only about 10 days old. My third clutch was eaten by either the mother or the competing female and I found only the jelly left over. My fourth clutch was just laid yesterday- 8 eggs dispersed around the terrarium under the hut and on two different leaves. It looks like 2 or maybe 3 will make it as embryos. Just sharing my story to let you know there are other people with a similar situation...

Anyway, I'm sure it just takes time for both you and the parents to get everything right. Keep us posted!


----------

